# Presentazione (in ritardo)



## Simo98 (30 Agosto 2021)

Ciao a tutti!
Mi sono accorto leggendo questa sezione che non mi sono presentato, ero sicuro di averlo fatto ma evidentemente le ultime giornate del Milan mi hanno fatto perdere la ragione 
Sono Simone, 23 anni, tifoso milanista in una famiglia Juventina, che non è mai riuscita a contagiarmi


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Agosto 2021)

Benvenuto  

Anche io vivo la stessa situazione, forse pure più esasperata. Genitori Juventini, due fratelli : uno Juventino e l'altro Interista. Sono l'unico sano di mente


----------



## Milo (30 Agosto 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Mi sono accorto leggendo questa sezione che non mi sono presentato, ero sicuro di averlo fatto ma evidentemente le ultime giornate del Milan mi hanno fatto perdere la ragione
> Sono Simone, 23 anni, tifoso milanista in una famiglia Juventina, che non è mai riuscita a contagiarmi



anch’io padre e fratello gobbi.

noi siamo nati intelligenti però, benvenuto!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Agosto 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Mi sono accorto leggendo questa sezione che non mi sono presentato, ero sicuro di averlo fatto ma evidentemente le ultime giornate del Milan mi hanno fatto perdere la ragione
> Sono Simone, 23 anni, tifoso milanista in una famiglia Juventina, che non è mai riuscita a contagiarmi


Grande Simone eroe dei tempi moderni, essere milanista con la famiglia juventina è tanta roba. Volevo solo sapere se dopo il dunk di testa di Oluwafikayomi Oluwadamilola sulla testa di Chiellini ti hanno lasciato dormire sotto un ponte.
Benvenuto!


----------



## Simo98 (30 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Grande Simone eroe dei tempi moderni, essere milanista con la famiglia juventina è tanta roba. Volevo solo sapere se dopo il dunk di testa di Oluwafikayomi Oluwadamilola sulla testa di Chiellini ti hanno lasciato dormire sotto un ponte.
> Benvenuto!


No ma sono ci stati momenti di tensione

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Benvenuto
> 
> Anche io vivo la stessa situazione, forse pure più esasperata. Genitori Juventini, due fratelli : uno Juventino e l'altro Interista. Sono l'unico sano di mente


Mamma mia sei circondato peggio di Mel Gibson in Ipotesi di complotto Che Dio ti protegge Bucia


----------

